# MISC | CEE Container Terminals



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

I see...

By container terminals, I think it was meant road/rail intermodal terminals, as oppose to ship-to-shore maritime container terminals. 

But anyway, has anyone got any photos of any CEE intermodal terminals?


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

TedStriker said:


> But anyway, has anyone got any photos of any CEE intermodal terminals?


I do have some, Poland mainly, asap I have some time I'll try to upload them.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

TedStriker said:


> ^^
> 
> I see...
> 
> ...


That's a problem then ... to US here it means one and the same.

Most of our road-rail terminals are also shipping terminals ... it's just that our population lives almost entirely near the sea so we end up having tri-modal terminal everywhere. :cheers:


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^

It's OK, 'container terminals' means the same thing to many I think - a better title for the thread would have been CEE Intermodal Terminals, then it would have been clearer. 

Plus, by the way, CEE means Central and Eastern Europe, so we all, strictly speaking, should be posting photos of the CEE region only.


----------



## Plancontrol (Sep 22, 2009)

*New terminal near Recas / Romania*

Hello to everybody !
Really interesting thread. I hope this will be on the topic.
The Timis County Council is planning to access funding for a fairly big project near Timisoara, in the western part of Romania. We were commissioned to design it and so i share it with you guys!

In its last stage the terminal will have 2x400 and 4x500 rail tracks, truck parking, bus station, gas station, motel with restaurant and financial services, as well a number of adjacent logistics facilities. The County Council did not issued a press release yet, so I do not want to take them the fun ...

But still, here are a series of images from the project :


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^


That's great news. Things seem to be really taking off in Romania these days in terms of intermodal developments. 

Do you know if the terminal is being built to cater for any specific kind of traffic?

For example, will it focus mainly on maritime container traffic via the Port of Constanta, or will it also aim to draw in Continental swap bodies/semi trailers from the likes of Intercontainer, or one of the UIRR comapnies, such as Kombiverkehr?


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

It seems PKP Cargo finally decided to get things moving in intermodal business:


TRAKO 2009 highlights: Megatrailer from TS Opole


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^


This is an interesting development. 

With a loading height of 600mm, this wagon design is certainly suitable only for that part of Europe that offers the most generous, class 'C' loading gauge. 

In other words, this is the first trailer-carrying intermodal wagon that is tailor-made just for those routes in Central and East Europe, and, by implication, Scandinavia also. 

Elsewhere in Europe, piggyback wagons generally stick with a platform height of 270mm to enable the carriage of 4m-high semi-trailers.

Even now, there's only one route through Switzerland cleared for 4m-high trailers, and only certain routes in North Italy can convey 4m-high trailer trains. 

The rest of Italy, and all of France and some of Belgium, can only allow the carriage of lower-height lorry trailers.

The one exception is the Lorry-Rail system in France, where the Modalohr wagons have an extra-low height of 220mm, and so therefore can allow for the carriage of 4m-high trailers across the class ‘B+’ loading gauge. 

It will be interesting to see this wagon in service, and to what extent it will be in use for the carriage of unaccompanied trailers.

As loading and unloading is going to be end-on, using the hinged head stocks and mobile ramps, it will take more time to handle a block train of unaccompanied trailers using this system than by using the conventional lift-on/lift-off pocket wagon system.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

rmcee said:


> It seems PKP Cargo finally decided to get things moving in intermodal business:


I've just done a Google search on this new wagon, and it seems as though this is, in fact, just another version of the small-wheeled rolling-road design of wagon that various manufacturers have been building for many years. 

The only significant design difference to anything that exists now seems to be the fact that these TS Opole wagons can operate as individual units. So I guess, therefore, the designers hope operators will use the wagons within the normal, wagonload system which, in Poland, is run only by PKP Cargo.


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

TedStriker said:


> I've just done a Google search on this new wagon, and it seems as though this is, in fact, just another version of the small-wheeled rolling-road design of wagon that various manufacturers have been building for many years.
> 
> The only significant design difference to anything that exists now seems to be the fact that these TS Opole wagons can operate as individual units. So I guess, therefore, the designers hope operators will use the wagons within the normal, wagonload system which, in Poland, is run only by PKP Cargo.


the very significant difference is that PKP Cargo tended to totally neglect intermodal business. They didn't buy these wagons though, but they are willing to have them in some modified version. In Poland there was only one RoLa business operated on non-permanent basis: "Jaroslaw" train by PKP LHS.


----------



## TedStriker (May 18, 2009)

^^


It seems weird to me that there’s not more intermodal activity in Poland, not only because of the size of the Polish economy, but also due to Poland being a transit country for trade with the CIS and Russia. 

The politics of PKP Cargo can only be half the story. There are now several private companies that provide rail traction in Poland. Therefore, if, say, Kombiverkehr wishes to begin an intermodal service for unaccompanied trailers for a Polish terminal, it simply needs to hire one of these companies. 

Already there are well-established services for unaccompanied trailers serving terminal terminals in the Czech Republic, Hungary, Romania and Slovenia, and each of these states has a UIRR member, in the form of Bohemiakombi, Hungarokombi, Rocombi and Adria Kombi, respectively. 

So there must be a very good reason why Poland does not have a UIRR member, and why there are no piggyback trains serving Poland. Once upon a time there had been a Polish UIRR member in the form of Polkombi, so the fact that this is now defunct may tell us something. 

It’s true that Hupac serves a few Polish terminals. However these services convey only chemical tanks and maritime containers.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Here you go,a nice RoLa train at Kelenföld:


----------



## E.L. SLOVENIA (Oct 15, 2006)

Way from Port of Koper terminal to freight station. It's served by SŽ and port's own locos. Further to central Europe, freight is in transported by SŽ, Port of Koper own company Adria Transport and RCA.



























































http://www.vlaki.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=2542

RCA near Ljubljana:


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

In November CTL Logistics will finally present the terminal in Piotrków Trybunalski. It has storage capacity of 350 TEU and will initially serve one train per day, but it has a very advanageous location (lots of storage and logistic facilities in a 30 km diameter). And speaking of CTL:

*Poland: SNCF to take over CTL Logistics?*_
In the first quarter of 2010 a spectacular takeover might take place on the Polish railway market. SNCF Fret, the fourth biggest rail operator in the EU, may buy CTL Logistics, the largest Polish private freight carrier._


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

_*Bulgaria: Declaration on the improvement of intermodal transport in Bulgaria*__

The operating partners of the EU project CREAM (Customer-driven Rail-freight services on a European mega-corridor based on Advanced business and operating models) and further stakeholder from the transport sector have executed a declaration to support the development of intermodal transport in Bulgaria.

They underline the need to strengthen the position of rail in South East Europe. Now the declaration has been handed over to the Bulgarian government.

Due to the enlargement of the European Union, Bulgaria is more than ever an important focal point. The freight corridors to Greece and Turkey have experienced a dynamic economic development in recent years. As soon as the global economic crisis is over, transports in these regions are expected to experience high growth rates again.

Currently there is only one outdated container handling spot in Sofia, which is not capable of processing the required freight volumes. The lack of infrastructure is also a constraint to an optimal capacity usage of the pan-European transport corridors 4, 8 and 10. Today, Budapest and Belgrade represent the last major hubs for container transports in the direction of South East Europe. It is intended to raise the share of intermodal transport considerably by improving decisive framework conditions. In detail the signatories of the declaration propose to implement effective organisational structures for the terminal development and operation and to build a high-capacity container transhipment terminal in the Sofia region.

With the expansion of the terminal transhipment capacity in Sofia the situation of international freight transport is expected to improve dramatically. Not only the location of Sofia will benefit from its integration in the intermodal transport network, also rail itself can score with shorter journey times and better quality._

*Hopefully more about this project, as well as Koidula (Estonia) and Recas (Romania) in Railway Market - CEE Review 4/09!*


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

another small terminal project in Poland. PCC Intermodal will build a facility for PLN 80m. It will be 8-10ha big with a 700m siding.


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hungary: MAV Kombiterminal buys 10% of Törökbálint container terminal]
*_
According to Hungarian media, MAV Kombiterminal, the subsidiary of MAV Cargo, acquired 10% of shares in Törökbálint container terminal near Budapest.

What’s more, Rail Port Arad, a company which is partially owned by MAV Kombiterminal, decided to double its capacity in Curtici terminal near the city of Arad, the local media reports.

Curtici container terminal, placed close to the Romanian-Hungarian border, might become a very important part of the Rail Cargo Austria’s project of further expansion to the eastern and southern parts of the European Union.

Rail Cargo Austria purchased the biggest Hungarian freight operator MAV Cargo at the end of 2008. In the mid-2009, Karl Zochmeister of OBB Group said, that Rail Cargo Austria plans to run 1 train per day in Romania in 2010._


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

*Austria: Two new direct container connections*_

Since the beginning of November, Salzburg has new direct links with the port of Rotterdam. Intercontainer Austria, the subsidiary of Rail Cargo Austria, offers now two new direct container connections between Salzburg and Rotterdam per week.

About 25% of all container shipments to and from Austria go through the port of Rotterdam. 80% of it is transported by railways. According to Rail Cargo Austria, this proportion has risen sharply in recent years, because of the improved quality of railway infrastructure around the Rotterdam’s port._


----------



## rmcee (Jun 2, 2009)

_*Poland: DCT Gdansk prepares for growth with an order for two Kalmar E-One2 RTGs
*
DCT Gdansk – now serving some of the industry’s largest vessels – recently awarded Cargotec a contract to supply two Kalmar E-One2 rubber-tyred gantry (RTG) cranes.

The new order will help the customer satisfy demands to increase its handling capability. The machines will be delivered during the first quarter 2010. This order was booked in the fourth quarter 2009 order intake.

The 7+1 wide and 1-over-5 high RTGs with a maximum lifting capacity of 40 tonnes will come equipped with Kalmar Smartrail, an autosteering and container position verification system. Additional performance-enhancing technology such as an electrical anti-sway system, have also been requested by DCT Gdansk. Furthermore, the Kalmar E-One2 is the latest RTG model and meets the latest safety and environmental demands whilst remaining productive and cost-effective.

Viewed as a monumental step in the development of DCT Gdansk as a world-class port, the facility has been added to a major shipping line service starting already early this month. The weekly service will see 8000 TEU vessels calling at DCT Gdansk, which will become Poland’s largest container terminal as a result.

Boris Wenzel, the CEO of DCT Gdansk, is confident that by welcoming the first-ever post-Panamax ships to Poland, DCT will offer a viable alternative to traditional Northern European hubs and become the preferred gateway to Central & Eastern Europe and Russia.

- The need to expedite the development of our handling capabilities has increased as more shipping lines are considering calling on DCT Gdansk. To help us with our plans, we turned to Cargotec not only because they offer market-leading equipment but as they could accommodate a quick delivery time._


----------

